
Lynx A 3D camera hits Kickstarter, ready to motion capture your donations - evo_9
http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/02/lynx-a/
======
orangethirty
Direct link to Kickstarter:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/915328713/lynx-a-
camera?...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/915328713/lynx-a-
camera?ref=live)

